# looking for hang tags manufacturer



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi -
I'm looking for a hang tag manufactuer. Two that I found on the internet have minimums of 10,000 but that is too many - I'm starting out and want to order 500 or 1000 at the most. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

There are a bunch, and here are a few I know of:
Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers
Custom apparel labels, hang tags, clothing care content labels and accessories for garments and textiles
St. Louis Tag | Custom Printed Wire and String Hang Tags


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Try Vistaprint on the net, i use their business cards, full colour photo only cost me £3.50 ish (about $6-$7) for 250.

Lee


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

these are great. thank you so much!


----------



## victorysign (Apr 22, 2008)

You may also try overnightprints.com. Sometimes their prices are cheaper than vistaprint -and, if you search the internet for a coupon code, you can usually get a percentage off or free shipping.


----------



## Wringer Tee (Mar 5, 2008)

I have used overnightprints.com and have never had an issue.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Business cards for hang tags:

CLUBFLYERS.com

1,000 for $30.

5,000 for $75.

Double-sided, UV coated.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Business cards for hang tags:
> 
> CLUBFLYERS.com
> 
> ...


UV coated business cards + grommets = awesome hand tags.

I use Full Color Printing: Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Catalogs & More! - GotPrint

2,500 for $34.99

Hope this helps.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Gotprint is pretty good. I've used them before, it just takes too long for me to get my stuff from them.

I'm in TN, and they're in CA.

Clubflyers is in FL. I don't have to pay for faster shipping and sometimes I get it the next day.

The OP is in CA, so I suggest definitely going with gotprint!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Gotprint is pretty good. I've used them before, it just takes too long for me to get my stuff from them.
> 
> I'm in TN, and they're in CA.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is why I use them.

Coast to coast connection.


----------

